# September 2012 Photo Competition: Words



## FunkyUK (Sep 5, 2012)

*Words*: Interpret how you will... Let's see how you have photographed other peoples writing, graffiti, signage, books or anything to do with words.  Good luck!​*Entries:*​* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos​* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person​* Last entry at midnight 30th September 2012​* Only use pictures you photographed yourself​* If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did​* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them​*Voting:*​* 1st October 2012 to midnight on 3rd October.​* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered​* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites​* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point​* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.​


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 6, 2012)

1 - Exa






2 - Memories


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 6, 2012)

Rash Words


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 6, 2012)

3 - Pen


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 6, 2012)

1 - The Urge to Destroy



by RoyReed, on Flickr

2 - Love I



by RoyReed, on Flickr

3 - The Sea



by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

I like The Sea, Roy.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 6, 2012)

cesare said:


> I like The Sea, Roy.


Thanks - it's Brighton, just under the Palace Pier.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2012)

1. Storytellers


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 7, 2012)

No Pets Allowed


----------



## weltweit (Sep 7, 2012)

Stretch !


----------



## weltweit (Sep 7, 2012)

Espanya - (graffiti - as true now as it was then)


----------



## weltweit (Sep 7, 2012)

FedSex


----------



## clicker (Sep 9, 2012)

1. Thames Wall.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 11, 2012)

1. Nailbomb plaque


----------



## plurker (Sep 11, 2012)

1) Inspired?






2) BLER






3) Wedding Speech


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 12, 2012)

1.




watching the signs by redspotted, on Flickr

Olympus OM-2n, Olympus f1.7/50mm prime, yellow filter, Fomapan 100


----------



## clicker (Sep 12, 2012)

2. Greek sand.


----------



## what (Sep 15, 2012)

Stating the obvious


----------



## clicker (Sep 15, 2012)

I love the DEAD gravestone...where is it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 15, 2012)

That's fab!


----------



## Firky (Sep 15, 2012)

Conform


----------



## what (Sep 15, 2012)

clicker said:


> I love the DEAD gravestone...where is it?


It is  a bit special.
Its in Highgate Cemetry. The newer side.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 15, 2012)

2.




A suspicious look by redspotted, on Flickr

Ricoh XR-X, f2/50mm Rikenon prime, expired Tri-X. Some boosting of shadows in Aperture.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 15, 2012)

2. VTS Never Rests


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 15, 2012)

3. Fresh Cherries


----------



## Padcore (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 18, 2012)

1. Door


----------



## langand (Sep 20, 2012)

pictures in black & white look more attractive


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 20, 2012)

B&W pictures of rainbows just make you look like a homophobe.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 20, 2012)

1) easy come easy go


----------



## what (Sep 22, 2012)

2 Make it count


----------



## what (Sep 22, 2012)

3 Uses


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 22, 2012)

what said:


> 2 Make it count


 
If I worked there I'd get sacked for nicking the O


----------



## clicker (Sep 24, 2012)

3. Greenwich


----------



## dweller (Sep 25, 2012)

1. brothers by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## corieltauvi (Sep 26, 2012)

1 Danger


----------



## cesare (Sep 26, 2012)

what said:


> View attachment 23312
> 
> 2 Make it count


That would have been brilliant if she'd been standing slightly to the left


----------



## albionism (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (Sep 29, 2012)

2) Bath Golf Club


----------



## cybertect (Sep 29, 2012)

cesare said:


> That would have been brilliant if she'd been standing slightly to the left



https://mobile.twitter.com/AshleyPaulette/status/252014688869707776?photo=1


----------



## weltweit (Sep 29, 2012)

cybertect said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/AshleyPaulette/status/252014688869707776?photo=1


 
Naughty camera person


----------



## cesare (Sep 30, 2012)

cybertect said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/AshleyPaulette/status/252014688869707776?photo=1


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2012)

2. I.K.Brunel




3. Brett Oil


----------



## cesare (Sep 30, 2012)

I love the Brunel one, neon.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 30, 2012)

cesare said:


> I love the Brunel one, neon.


Yeah, it's a nice shot. It would have been a great one if it wasn't for all the other photographers hanging out of the train windows.


----------



## cesare (Sep 30, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> Yeah, it's a nice shot. It would have been a great one if it wasn't for all the other photographers hanging out of the train windows.


I like that part too -I suppose each to their own.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 1, 2012)

1) Fridgemagnet, 1
2) Stowpirate, memories
3) Neonwilderness, oil.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 1, 2012)

1 - FridgeMagnet - 2
2 - RoyReed - The Sea
3 - clicker - Greek sand


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 1, 2012)

Loads of good stuff this month.  I'm having a hard time choosing.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 1, 2012)

1 - weltweit - _Stretch_
2 - Johnny Canuck3 - _Fresh Cherries_
3 - clicker - _Thames Wall_


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 1, 2012)

fridgemagnet - 1
roy reed - The sea
plurker - Inspired?


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 1, 2012)

1. RoyReed - The Sea
2. stowpirate - Exa
3. clicker - Thames Wall


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 1, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> fridgemagnet - 1
> roy reed - The sea
> firky - Inspired?


Inspired? is by plurker, unless I'm missing something


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 1, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Inspired? is by plurker, unless I'm missing something


 
oops.  editied


----------



## what (Oct 1, 2012)

1st Jc3 fresh cherries
2nd firky conform
3rd plucker inspired


----------



## weltweit (Oct 1, 2012)

1. neonwilderness - IK Brunel
2. plurker - Inspired?
3. clicker - Greenwich


----------



## cesare (Oct 2, 2012)

1. I.K. Brunel - neonwilderness
2. The Sea - RoyReed
3. Stating The Obvious - what

Really hard to choose this month.


----------



## FunkyUK (Oct 2, 2012)

1st  Watching The Signs - Fridgemagnet
2nd  Inspired - Plurker
3rd IK Brunel - Neon Wilderness

very hard to choose this month, nice work everyone, and an honourable mention for Roy reed, the Sea


----------



## plurker (Oct 2, 2012)

1) neon wilderness - ik brunel
2) jonny canuck - VTS never rests
3) fractionman - easy come easy go


----------



## dweller (Oct 2, 2012)

1. the sea RoyReed
2. stretch weitweit
3. memories stowpirate


----------



## contadino (Oct 2, 2012)

fractionman - Easy Come Easy Go
Johnny Canuck3 - VTS Never Ends
dweller - Brothers


----------



## clicker (Oct 2, 2012)

1. weltweit - stretch
2. johnny canuck - fresh cherries
3. n wilderness - i.k. brunel ( i like the other photographers hanging out of the carriage  )


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2012)

1. RoyReed - The Sea
2. firky - Conform
3. What - Stating the obvious


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 3, 2012)

1. fractionman bath golf club
2. neonwilderness brett oil
3. firky conform


----------



## cesare (Oct 4, 2012)

*ahem*


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I make it I won  - can someone check please.



Some really good photos this month.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks right to me, congratulations


----------



## cesare (Oct 6, 2012)

Congratulations RoyReed! Lovely pic


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks!

New competition posted for October - _Numbers_.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 6, 2012)

Oops just noticed it'd now closed.


----------

